# Black Lenscoat for telephoto lenses. Has anyone experienced lens overheating?



## ksagomonyants (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello guys! I'm planning to purchase a Lenscoat cover for my Canon 200 f2. Among several different patters I like the black one the best. Some previous threads on Canonrumors suggested that fluorite Canon telephoto lenses painted in black could get overheated and thus, not work as they're supposed to. Does anybody have any experience with black Lenscoat covers and telephoto lenses? I'm not going to Africa/deserts etc., so I think it should be fine to have a black cover in the North East of the US. But I'd appreciate your input. 

Thanks so much in advance. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear ksagomonyants
Here is a Copy/ quote from Canon :

"Lenses: Black or white lenses?

Most EF lenses have black barrels, but a few are white (actually a light grey or beige). The white lenses are all large super-telephotos. There is a good reason for this.

Lenses contain glass elements. These expand with heat. This is not usually a problem with compact lenses − the amount of expansion is small. But large lenses contain large elements and here expansion can bring a lens close to the limits of its design tolerances. A white surface reflects sunlight, helping to keep the lens cooler.

Incidentally, you will find that the manual focusing action of some black lenses allows focusing past its infinity setting (sometimes called over-focusing). This is also to allow for expansion. If the lens is used in hot conditions, infinity focusing will be closer to the end of the travel.
The EF200mm f/1.8L USM lens has large glass elements susceptible to heat expansion. The white lens barrel reflects the rays of the sun and helps to keep the elements cool. The smaller elements of the EF200mm f/2.8L USM lens are less affected by heat, so a black lens barrel is suitable. "

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/lenses/black_or_white_lenses.do

Yes, Special the Big Lenses that have Fluorite Elements which very sensitive to the heat from the Barrel.
If I were you, Wear the Black hat on your head, As soon that your head start getting hot, Just remove the Black color Lens overcoat= For Your high cost White Lens Protection.
Have Fun with your White 200 mm F/ 2.0 lens.
Surapon

PS. Here another Article from Canon :

"HERE IS THE REAL STORY.....on page 86 of the Canon Lens Work; copyright 1981; printed in Japan by Baba-Seizando Co Ltd. (approx 178 glossy pages)

"The exterior of the lens is treated with grey paint to protect the lens from heat when shooting under strong sunlight"
(Notes on the 600mm F4.5 New FD super telephoto lenses; page 86)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you, Surapon! So, Ive contacted B&H and Adorama regarding the black Lenscoat cover. Below are their answers and I want to share them with all other people, who may have similar questions in the future. 

*B&H:* To our knowledge, using Lenscoat (particular the black version) on your Canon 200mm f2.0 would not have any effect on the performance of the lens. 
*Adorama:* You do not need to worry about the temperature part for the Lenscoat. The product itself is perfectly fine with the exception of high-temperature like fire or anything.


----------



## jrista (Jan 20, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Thank you, Surapon! So, Ive contacted B&H and Adorama regarding the black Lenscoat cover. Below are their answers and I want to share them with all other people, who may have similar questions in the future.
> 
> *B&H:* To our knowledge, using Lenscoat (particular the black version) on your Canon 200mm f2.0 would not have any effect on the performance of the lens.
> *Adorama:* You do not need to worry about the temperature part for the Lenscoat. The product itself is perfectly fine with the exception of high-temperature like fire or anything.



I would indeed be wary of getting black for the lenscoat of any Canon great white lens, the 200mm f/2 included. Even on cooler days under a clear, a BIG black lens can soak up quite a bit of heat energy. There are times during spring and fall when I'd let go of my camera for a bit and just watch the wildlife, then pick up the camera again and it was burning hot to the touch. The air didn't feel much more than mildly warm, but the black body of the camera REALLY soaked up the heat. I am extremely thankful that my big 600mm f/4 is white...otherwise, I'd constantly worry about how the considerable heat absorption would affect performance, or even affect construction.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Hello guys! I'm planning to purchase a Lenscoat cover for my Canon 200 f2. Among several different patters I like the black one the best. Some previous threads on Canonrumors suggested that fluorite Canon telephoto lenses painted in black could get overheated and thus, not work as they're supposed to. Does anybody have any experience with black Lenscoat covers and telephoto lenses? I'm not going to Africa/deserts etc., so I think it should be fine to have a black cover in the North East of the US. But I'd appreciate your input.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance. Have a nice weekend.


Black and sunlight are not a good combination....

FYI, I live in Canada, definitely to the north of you and cooler than you. I have a black carbon-fibre kayak paddle.... if I leave it in the sun for a few minutes it gets too hot to hold and I have to dunk it before paddling some more. It is amazing how hot something black can get in the sunlight. ( you probably won't want to throw your lens in the water to cool it off)


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot, guys. I really appreciate your input. I'll go with the lighter pattern then (white or Realtree AP Snow).


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

ksagomonyants said:


> Thanks a lot, guys. I really appreciate your input. I'll go with the lighter pattern then (white or Realtree AP Snow).



I use the regular RealTree on my 600/4 II. It's a lightish brown color. I've never had any problems, even in sunlight. The lens tends to stay pretty cool. You don't have to go with a white color if that doesn't really help you...I would just stay away from black.


----------

